
Show HN: The Stan Test – a little quiz to see if we share the same worldview - longsangstan
https://test.clss.hk/
======
sylvanhughes
I actually found some of the questions to be spot on, although others were,
meh.

------
sharemywin
We obviously don't share the same world view because "I don't know" isn't an
option.

------
HaoZeke
This seems nether technically nor philosophically relevant. Weird choice.

------
seniorivn
the worst worldview test i've ever seen

